# Bad day in the office



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

Whenever we have a plumbing job that needs to be done at the owner's home, or in the office, I always give it to the new guy. 
1. He is usually the lowest paid.
2. We can see his work first hand.
3. He usually the most available. 
Our office water heater went out. We have a 40 gal BW lowboy. I called ordered it, started draining the old one. Called my new guy. Asked him to pick it up and bring it to the office. When he got there he seemed confused when I told him where the water heater closet was. "Oh! You want me to change it out?" Ummm yeah. He changed it out very quickly, which impressed me. And I sent him to his next dispatch. 3 hours later.... one of the dispatchers called upstairs to see if I smelled gas too. Sigh, he didn't tightened the gas flex. I had him come back and put soap on it to make sure that was the only reason for the leak. 
In the meantime... we had all the doors and windows open to vent and a bird flew into the reception area. Doing its business. Sigh, I get a call what's going on. I ask if the bird is still in the office and she said no, but there is bird poop everywhere. I told her where she could find the cleaning supplies (she is new as well), she was quiet and said, "Really??" So I went downstairs to clean up the mess myself. I was interrupted from processing payroll. As I'm cleaning she says, "do you think there is a possibility we can get our checks early?" I said, yeah I doubt that! I'm leaving as soon as I'm done cleaning. I'll finish payroll another day! 
Please! So the only conclusion I can come up with is that this is why I get paid the big bucks! Sheesh work ethic!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Post a pic of the water heater install and we'll let you know if you should keep him.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

I will!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Um, I think I would be a little more concerned with the fact that he almost blew the office off its foundation with human lives inside? How much experience does this guy have? 

Seriously, sorry about the birds. Reminds me of that commercial. Lol


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

That's definately my main concern. I'm posting a few pics. I did notice that he didn't put a Hose from the T&P valve to the pan. The parts warehouse is just below the water heater closet.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

What do you guys think about the flu?


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Someone isn't installing their gastite correctly. :x Didn't they teach him you're only supposed to cut the cover 3 barbs back so that it makes a solid connection and no stainless is showing? Gas company will have a fit!

Also, should teach them to wipe his dope joints clean. Where is the drip tube from your relief valve? 

Just over critiquing.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Also, is that Aluminum he used on the water heater vent??? Shame, shame, shame.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

GAN said:


> Also, is that Aluminum he used on the water heater vent??? Shame, shame, shame.




That's what I thought but could not quite tell


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

GAN said:


> Also, is that Aluminum he used on the water heater vent??? Shame, shame, shame.


Looks like dryer vent


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The whole thing looks like a mess. Rip it out and do it over. Get rid of all the flex connectors and send pics when it's done. I want it done before the long weekend also.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Beck327 said:


> What do you guys think about the flu?


The flu? Hate it. The flue, looks more dangerous than a 90 year old with the flu.
That thing is ugly. Not sure what the standard of work is in your area but around here you wouldn't last long in business if that's the way you did things.
If he's new to plumbing I would make him redo it and show him what was wrong. If he's been around awhile and set in his ways, he'd be fired.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Beck327 said:


> What do you guys think about the flu?


I wouldn't want that guy on my jobs, too much liability.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for your input! My 20 yr old veteran with the company. I had him look at it. He rolled his eyes and started making a list. I hope this guy is trainable. If not well....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Beck327 said:


> Thanks for your input! My 20 yr old veteran with the company. I had him look at it. He rolled his eyes and started making a list. I hope this guy is trainable. If not well....


Your veteran plumber is 20 years old? Ohhhh boy, or do you mean your 20 year veteran plumber? Hmmm


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> Your veteran plumber is 20 years old? Ohhhh boy, or do you mean your 20 year veteran plumber? Hmmm


Ha! I just realized how that sounds. He has been with our company for over 20 years. He is my "go to" guy!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

It all looks fair to decent to me.... I dont care for the copper flex connectors and use only the SS ones now... 

The gas tight stuff was there long before that guy touched any of it... He could have taken it all out and installed a 36inch long new flex connector... 

The only thing I notice that I dont like is the galvanized tee that is hanging over the side of the unit that is holding that thermal expansion tank in place.
he should have placed some sort of support under that long 3/4 pipe arm extension ..... I will normally cut a peice of 1 1/2 pvc pipe to size and wedje it between the arm and the heater...... I dont trust the weight just 
hanging off that nipple and tee for 10 years....
*
The worst thing I heard in your story* is when the lady asked if they were going to get their pay check early today..:whistling2::blink:....

You have to clean up the bird droppings and the lady has the nerve to ask about the pay checks.......:laughing::laughing::laughing: Asking a stupid question like That is grounds enough to be fired ...


I am glad I use adp payroll service and its all done for me....anyone asks about the payroll they are on my shi/ list:yes:


..


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

To be fair, everybody gets their work ripped apart on here. I will say that flex connectors look like DIY to me. Here are two methods I use to install expansion tanks. 

I had a pilot tube leak from the factory last week, really bothered me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Sometimes I'll wedge a piece of copper underneath to add support to the expansion tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

That's an interesting way to support the expansion tank. Our guys will secure them to the ceiling with a bracket.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> Sometimes I'll wedge a piece of copper underneath to add support to the expansion tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan of hanging them like that, it's like 20lbs of dead weight on a copper tee. Wedging a copper pipe will help transfer the weight or it could be knocked loose by someone easily, not very secure

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Yuck Yuck........


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Triple Yuck.....


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Quad Yuck.....


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Expansion tanks are a waste of money.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

Expansion tanks are code in Utah. Are they not code in other regions?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just trolling...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

85% of the expansion tanks I have seen have been full of water, just waiting to implode. 

http://waterheaterdb.com/expansion-tank-fail-rate/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Beck327 said:


> Expansion tanks are code in Utah. Are they not code in other regions?




They are only code on closed systems. Plumbers that install them on open systems should be shot, in the leg, with a .22 air rifle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Not a fan of hanging them like that, it's like 20lbs of dead weight on a copper tee. Wedging a copper pipe will help transfer the weight or it could be knocked loose by someone easily, not very secure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Look closer. There is a copper tube supporting the weight. It would easily hold 100 lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I was just trolling...


If he wasn't trolling, I would've wacked him with my folding ruler


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




That looks like a fun install. Just curious, are you installing for HD? Can't imagine any other reason to install one of their tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

No & there is a $525 rebate this year in Georgia if you swap from gas to electric water heating. Must be marathon heater

I install different types/manufacturers of water heaters. Please enlighten me about problems specific for Rheem that the other manufacturers don't have. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> Look closer. There is a copper tube supporting the weight. It would easily hold 100 lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It could easily be knocked loose, is it secure?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> It could easily be knocked loose, is it secure?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




You have to get the cooper tube cut to the exact length, takes some precision. It's in there solid though, I usually pry the expansion tank over to get it under there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Today I saw a 4 gal exp tank, full of water, hanging by a sharkbite T. It was a lowes install. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GAN said:


> Yuck Yuck........




Lowes is pushing the Envelope with that DIY advice. One of these days they are going to get sued after a DIYer kills a family member because lowes "taught" him how to install a gas water heater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I love it when home owners purchase a Whirlpool WH and get mad at me when it's all banged up and beaten. Then a year or so down the line it just goes.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Oorgnid said:


> I love it when home owners purchase a Whirlpool WH and get mad at me when it's all banged up and beaten. Then a year or so down the line it just goes.




You would be doing them more of a service if you insisted on providing the tank. When you install a dented tank it looks bad on you. I have had to refuse both 40 gal short tanks I have ever purchased from Home Depot because of dents. 

Box store water heater installs are impossible to get service for, especially Whirlpool. Bradford White and AO Smith are easiest to get parts for. I keep gas valves and pilot assemblies in the truck for both brands. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Unfortunately, I'm not the boss. Not only that, home owners don't want to pay our prices for the WH we supply, so they go to lowes because they believe they are saving themselves money. 

I hate Whirlpool customer service. It's a joke, and I wish they'd just get rid of them. Tell the lady it's ruptured and she wants an exact location, date and time and a complete look over the heater to make sure it's not the T&P valve. God for bid water blowing out the bottom isn't good enough.

Favorite heaters by far are Bradford White. We no longer have an A.O Smith dealer around here. State Water heaters weren't too bad, they're no longer available around here anymore either. 

The only WH you can purchase from distributors here are Bradford White, Rheem and American Water Heaters (Whirlpool) unless you want to drive a couple hours.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Oorgnid said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not the boss. Not only that, home owners don't want to pay our prices for the WH we supply, so they go to lowes because they believe they are saving themselves money.
> 
> I hate Whirlpool customer service. It's a joke, and I wish they'd just get rid of them. Tell the lady it's ruptured and she wants an exact location, date and time and a complete look over the heater to make sure it's not the T&P valve. God for bid water blowing out the bottom isn't good enough.
> 
> ...


What happened to that radiator job with the TRV and pumps on gravity system ??


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

All done. Valves replaced and system up to pressure.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> You would be doing them more of a service if you insisted on providing the tank. When you install a dented tank it looks bad on you. I have had to refuse both 40 gal short tanks I have ever purchased from Home Depot because of dents.
> 
> Box store water heater installs are impossible to get service for, especially Whirlpool. Bradford White and AO Smith are easiest to get parts for. I keep gas valves and pilot assemblies in the truck for both brands.
> 
> ...




I will install a customer supplied water heater. I let them know that they are responsible for the warranty. If the tank is dented, I suggest that they return it since the lining could have been damaged, but they are still responsible for my time already invested, and the return trip. (I explained this to them before I agreed to install their heater). I always note customer supplied materials on the bill. If they accept the dented heater, I note that on the bill as well. All I can do is give the customer the information. If they make what I consider to be a foolish decision, that's on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Yep. I always stated that if it's supplied by owner on the invoice. I used to just write product SBO but a lot of people didn't quite get what I meant by that. 

I don't even slap a company sticker on a customer supplied water heater.


----------

